# Excision of distal tip of tuft



## sla696 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a physician wanting to bill 26952 (Amputation, finger with local advancement)  However, the documentation states,

" Avulsion distal  1/2 of the nail bed and 5 mm margin of the tip of the pulp.  The distal tip of the tuft was excised with a bone rongeur.  This allowed closure of the tip without tension.  A small portion of the volar flap was excised and trimmed and fish mouth opening created on the ulnar side of the amputated finger tip.  Tip was closed with interrupted 6-0 vicryl sutrues."

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mbort (Apr 24, 2008)

it doesnt seem to me that he actually amputated any portion of the joint (bone/phalanx) that it is more soft tissue.  If that is the case I would probably refer to the parenthetical note that is under 26952 that refers you to 15050-15758.


----------

